# Moving around + College + a girl + a job = NO more fish :(



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Lol hopefully that explains why I haven't been here for months. Im terribly sorry that was irresponsible.

Anyways, how are y'all doing? Hows Christmas? It sucks here... no snow lol 

I now have some time to spare as we go on break... a break from college... and from my relationship too (sigh...  ) so i can now catch up with whats going on.

And I will have a tiny project this summer: Probably I will build a 10gal tank for a betta and some catfish plus aquatic plants... thats all i should get due to the fact that life is crazy now lol but i really wanna get back to this hobby. 

So what's up y'all?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh. and of course, merry christmas y'all.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Max!
So whens the lil one coming? LOL j/k 

Good to see ya around!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good to see you Max! Happy holidays to you too.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Theres no snow up this way either, got about 2 inches this morning. But now its raining


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been craving a good snow. its actually been getting warmer here.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

good to see you alive max havn't talked to you in forever, sorry to hear theres no snow you can take some of mine if you want


----------

